# Wizardly Wood



## QuakerBoy (Dec 27, 2016)

The wood from these pens was sourced from the flooring of the High Table platform at Christ Church College (Great Hall) in Oxford, England which was a location where several scenes from the Harry Potter series of films were filmed. The Great Hall was recreated at the film producer’s studios for use in the production of the films.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 28, 2016)

You always have really cool sourced wood you know...
Nice pen!


----------



## j_seph (Dec 28, 2016)

How much for a harry potter pen?
Please PM me


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 28, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> You always have really cool sourced wood you know...
> Nice pen!



Thanks man.  Its tough to come by and frustrating as heck sometimes.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 28, 2016)

j_seph said:


> How much for a harry potter pen?
> Please PM me



Done


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 29, 2016)

Dude , great talking to you yesterday , can't wait to see the pen , if its like the others I have gotten form you I am sure it will be awesome ... and my daughter will be tickled pink ....

Thanks again ....


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 29, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Dude , great talking to you yesterday , can't wait to see the pen , if its like the others I have gotten form you I am sure it will be awesome ... and my daughter will be tickled pink ....
> 
> Thanks again ....



Thanks Andy.  Its a very special piece.  She better love it


----------



## riverbank (Jan 4, 2017)

Nice.......As usual.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jan 4, 2017)

riverbank said:


> Nice.......As usual.



Thank you


----------

